# Change from Comcast to FIOS - need to do anything special?



## tjtv (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,

I currently have two tivo premieres hooked up to comcast cable. Tomorrow Verizon is coming to install FIOS, and I have requested for them to bring two cable cards. Is there anything I need to do with the tivo premieres ahead of time to prepare for this? Should I rerun guided setup and select FIOS as my provider? Should I do this before the FIOS technician arrives, or after?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

For the sake of saving some time, it'd be a good idea to rerun the guided setup sometime before they arrive, yes. Select the "install cablecard later" option once you get to that step. Other than that, there isn't too much else you need to do.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Begin to plan the party to celebrate a better HD picture, better service overall, faster Internet speeds with FiOS, and just an overall better customer experience.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jay_man2 said:


> Begin to plan the party to celebrate a better HD picture, better service overall, faster Internet speeds with FiOS, and just an overall better customer experience.


except if there is an issue with your bill.. then let the nightmare begin


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And hope you don't need to get the RedZone channel activated. Another nightmare.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

compnurd said:


> except if there is an issue with your bill.. then let the nightmare begin


I have to agree with that!! Fios is a great product, but keep a close eye on your bill the first two or three statements! Verizon has a crazy way they bill people.


----------



## VAPhishen (Aug 31, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> And hope you don't need to get the RedZone channel activated. Another nightmare.


I need to activate the RedZone - what did you have to do call Fios?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

VAPhishen said:


> I need to activate the RedZone - what did you have to do call Fios?


I spent several hours dealing with it this week and it's still not resolved. This is an issue with the Ultimate HD tier(which includes it) and people without a FiOS STB. You need to subscribe to it but they have no way to add it to the account. If you have a FiOS DVR you can click subscribe and it will authorize your account to view it.
But currently without a fiOS STB they are having difficulty. They are working on a solution that would authorize it for all people with Ultimate HD without a FiOS STB. or a way to for a CSR to easily add it to the account. I have the info that they need to add it but, even when dealing with supervisors I had no luck.

The fix is to get the sales IHD group to add package J1563 - NFL RedZone for Ultimate HD. But it might not work. So they are working on the other solution I mentioned. I will give it one more shot tonight.


----------



## VAPhishen (Aug 31, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> This is an issue with the Ultimate HD tier(which includes it) and people without a FiOS STB.


Thanks. That's my situation also, hopefully Ill be able to call tonight.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I live close enough to a Verizon Experience store that I just had them put in an order for a free DVR for 90 days. I picked it up, brought it home, hooked it up, clicked "OK" twice after tuning to channels 335 and 835, and about an hour later and a couple of refresh hits to my Cablecards the RedZone channel was reactivated.

I then disconnected the DVR and returned it the next day.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

VAPhishen said:


> Thanks. That's my situation also, hopefully Ill be able to call tonight.


I'm on the phone now but still no luck. I'm trying to get a free STB out of it since at one point they came back with an answer that I need a FiOS STB to watch it. Even though that isn't true, since they are telling me that, and I've had no issues in the past I'm trying to turn that into a free HD STB for me. Then I can use that to activate the RedZone channel and also use it for VOD. But I'm on hold now.


----------



## tjtv (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I ran guided setup before the installer arrived. I got very nervous when the Verizon Fios tech arrived and told me that he had never done a cablecard install before, and was stuck with my installation job because he was the only one willing to work that particular timeslot! However, the install went very smoothly, he simply typed all of the information into the system and the cablecards were activated immediately. This was MUCH better than when I previously had cablecards installed by cablevision and comcast, each of which required 3+ appointments until they could finally get the cablecards to work properly.


----------



## VAPhishen (Aug 31, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I'm on the phone now but still no luck. I'm trying to get a free STB out of it since at one point they came back with an answer that I need a FiOS STB to watch it. Even though that isn't true, since they are telling me that, and I've had no issues in the past I'm trying to turn that into a free HD STB for me. Then I can use that to activate the RedZone channel and also use it for VOD. But I'm on hold now.


I haven't had a chance as of yet to contact Verizon about the RedZone. This morning I checked to see what message was up so I could call today and didn't have the previous activate message. It now has a RedZone splash screen - It looks as if they have corrected the issue, we'll see Sunday.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

VAPhishen said:


> I havent had a chance as of yet to contact Verizon about the RedZone. This morning I checked to see what message was up so I could call today and didnt have the previous activate message. It now has a RedZone splash screen - It looks as if they have corrected the issue, well see Sunday.


I hope they've fixed it. I haven't looked yet. I bought the Red Zone channel the last few years but this year I have the ultimate package so I don't have to buy it separately. Now I'm nervous for Sunday.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I lost NFL Redzone and never thought to try one of my STB's to get it back.

I just hope I can get 835 (HD) as I only has SD boxes and my hope is tuning to 335 gives me both as I need the HD for my Series 4 boxes.

I will try this tonight.

Edit: do not mean to steal ths thread, but thanks for the info, using my STB goT me red zone.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

One of the HUGE advantages of TiVo here is that you can switch providers and still keep all your recorded content. I know people that won't dump Comcast because "I still have 80 hours worth of crap on the DVR I need to watch." With TiVo, you just pull the Comcast Cable Card out, slide the Verizon one in, run guided setup and you're good to go. Couldn't get any better.

I'd swear the Cable Company DVR is a lock in at the point. You don't wan to lose your shows, and the longer you keep it, the more stuff keeps recording. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

ya cable card install for fios is easy i got me xl4/stream on sept 5. just used the cablecard self install. a few of the premium channels didnt activate resend, wala. plus the moca speed is sooo nice. looking forward to dumping the fios stb's on other tv's when mini comes out


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

With Fios, you should ditch any wireless adapters (if applicable) that you are using. The Premieres can connect to the Fios router via MOCA without a wifi adapter.


----------



## tjtv (Jul 3, 2007)

cmshep222 said:


> With Fios, you should ditch any wireless adapters (if applicable) that you are using. The Premieres can connect to the Fios router via MOCA without a wifi adapter.


Can you explain this comment a bit more? I thought only the new premieres xl4, premiere4 had moca built in? The older two tuner premieres do not have moca as far as I'm aware.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

tjtv said:


> Can you explain this comment a bit more? I thought only the new premieres xl4, premiere4 had moca built in? The older two tuner premieres do not have moca as far as I'm aware.


I have been corrected. I assumed all MOCA support was equal, based on the specs on Tivo.com (a bit deceptive).
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-specs.html#tab

But this Actiontec device gives your Tivo ethernet connectivity, using your fios coax connection. For about the same price as the Tivo Wireless adapter, you can have superfast Moca connectivity.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DIQ2OC


----------



## tjtv (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks. I actually do use moca adapters to distribute internet around my house. However, I purchased MI424WR routers on ebay for much cheaper than the amazon link you posted. The MI424WR can be easily configured as a moca bridge.


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm about to take the plunge on Friday...

Will all my season passes adjust to the new channels automatically?

I'm having a problem currently with "soccer" in that it covers about 6 channels. Unfortunately, even though they're listed it sometimes totally skips a game. I'm wondering how something like that will translate.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

The SP should unless the channel names are different.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Heinrich said:


> I'm about to take the plunge on Friday...
> 
> Will all my season passes adjust to the new channels automatically?
> 
> I'm having a problem currently with "soccer" in that it covers about 6 channels. Unfortunately, even though they're listed it sometimes totally skips a game. I'm wondering how something like that will translate.


They should adjust but I know in the past when I switched a TiVo from Comcast to FiOS or FiOS to Comcast, the Season Pass would still reflect the original channel numbers even though it would properly record from the new channel locations. So eventually I made new Season Passes so they would reflect the proper channel numbers so it would not be confusing.


----------



## Anthos (Oct 26, 2012)

Heinrich said:


> I'm about to take the plunge on Friday...
> 
> Will all my season passes adjust to the new channels automatically?
> 
> I'm having a problem currently with "soccer" in that it covers about 6 channels. Unfortunately, even though they're listed it sometimes totally skips a game. I'm wondering how something like that will translate.


I just switched from comcast to fios three weeks ago and everything adjusted to the new channel lineup just fine. Don't forget to run the guided set up and you should be golden.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Anthos said:


> I just switched from comcast to fios three weeks ago and everything adjusted to the new channel lineup just fine. Don't forget to run the guided set up and you should be golden.


So the actual SP changed to reflect the new channel numbers? If so this is a welcome change.


----------



## Troamer (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I have a tivo premiere. If I switch from Comcast to Verizon, will I lose all of my old Comcast recordings, and will I be able to watch them with Verizon? Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Troamer said:


> Hi, I have a tivo premiere. If I switch from Comcast to Verizon, will I lose all of my old Comcast recordings, and will I be able to watch them with Verizon? Thanks!


Anything you previously recorded you will still be able to watch.


----------

